# camping near Carbondale?



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Thompson Creek has some good spots. Turn right at the City Market and go across the Crystal and up the hill. After the road turns to gravel 6 - 10 miles you can either go left and down to thompson Creek and beyond or stay right and you can see some sights next to the creek.

There is a fair amount of private land up there two so just watch all the little signs. 

Peter


----------



## Afogel (Feb 16, 2008)

1. Avalanche Creek CR pretty sweet - head up 133 towards Marble, left at the sign. Good boating in the Crystal above there as well right now...

2. Thompson Creek OK, but not as scenic or close to Crystal boating as Avy. That said, various camping options in and not in CG's on the dirt roads up Thompson. 

3. Drive up the Dry Park Road and pitch a tent around Dinkle Lake below Sopris - head out of Carbondale south on 133 again, left at Dry Park right when you get out of Cbndle, stay on it as it turns to dirt - camps wherever you like or go to the top of the hills, turn right when given a fork, go to the lake. Numerous options on this road. 

4. Get an RF Boater to let you sleep in their yard. PM me if that option appeals.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

right on!! thanks for the beta!! -trev


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

There are quite a few roadside campsites on Basalt Mountain. Just head into Missouri Heights from El Jebel and keep going past the reservoir onto Basalt Mountain Road (509Rd & 524Rd). I prefer everything mentioned so far as compared to the camping up Four Mile Road, near Sunlight. Also, it's a pay, Forest Service campground at Avalanche Creek. It's still nice, but the rest are free.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

> 3. Drive up the Dry Park Road and pitch a tent around Dinkle Lake below Sopris - head out of Carbondale south on 133 again, left at Dry Park right when you get out of Cbndle, stay on it as it turns to dirt - camps wherever you like or go to the top of the hills, turn right when given a fork, go to the lake. Numerous options on this road.


This is a great spot, but the road is Prince Creek not Dry Park (it's all private on Dry Park, and no where near Dinkle Lake)

Good Luck


----------



## Afogel (Feb 16, 2008)

Oops - good catch - its Prince Creek, not dry Park. My posting priveleges are getting shaky....anyway, its closer and easier to find that Basalt Mountain, which is sort of mysterious route-finding for someone not familair with the area...


----------

